# Confused



## Awah_Maxo (Feb 8, 2020)

Whats the difference between Royal Canin size healt nutrition Maxi puppy food in the blue bag and the Gold bag Royal Canin breed healt nutrition German shepherd puppy food?
















I'm currently using the blue bag. Should I switch bags?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

You’d have to compare the back of the bags for specifics... but generally speaking, one is formulated (marketed) for German shepherds, the other is suitable for any large breed puppy... they both just happen to have German Shepherd puppies on the bag.

Honestly if I were thinking of switching, I’d do a bit more research and switch foods entirely...


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Fodder said:


> You’d have to compare the back of the bags for specifics... but generally speaking, one is formulated (marketed) for German shepherds, the other is suitable for any large breed puppy... they both just happen to have German Shepherd puppies on the bag.


If one is specifically for GSD’s I would use that one.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

All breeds are the same inside
Having different formulas for different breeds is just a marketing ploy to make the manufacturers more money.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Try Victor Hero Canine for your GSD and be done w the marketing BS - as politely as I can say it.

Best of luck to you and your pup.

Gwllgi is spot on. 

The fact that any dog food company has a “breed specific” formula should insult ones intelligence and cause them to move on to another quality dog food brand.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Differences are small:

*German Shepherd Puppy Dry Dog Food*


Crude Protein (min)28.0%Crude Fat (min)14.0%Crude Fiber (max)3.8%Moisture (max)10.0%Calcium (min)1.15%Phosphorus (min)0.96%Vitamin E (min)420 IU/kgGlucosamine* (min)743 mg/kgChondroitin sulfate* (min)8 mg/kg.


Chicken by-product meal, wheat gluten, corn, oat groats, brewers rice, corn gluten meal, chicken fat, brewers rice flour, brown rice, natural flavors, dried plain beet pulp, fish oil, sodium silico aluminate, monocalcium phosphate, vegetable oil, calcium carbonate, pea fiber, potassium chloride, psyllium seed husk, L-lysine, salt, fructooligosaccharides, sodium tripolyphosphate, vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), niacin supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), D-calcium pantothenate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), riboflavin supplement, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A acetate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], hydrolyzed yeast (source of betaglucans), choline chloride, taurine, DL-methionine, glucosamine hydrochloride, trace minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, manganese proteinate, ferrous sulfate, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, copper proteinate], marigold extract (_Tagetes erecta_ L.), _Yucca schidigera_ extract, chondroitin sulfate, carotene, rosemary extract, preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid.

Calorie Content

This diet contains 3639 kilocalories of metabolizable energy (ME) per kilogram or 331 kilocalories ME per cup on an as fed basis (calculated).




*Large Puppy Dry Dog Food*


Crude Protein (min)28.0%Crude Fat (min)14.0%Crude Fiber (max)3.5%Moisture (max)10.0%Vitamin E (min)350 IU/kgGlucosamine* (min)371 mg/kgChondroitin sulfate* (min)3.75 mg/kg.


Corn, chicken by-product meal, wheat, wheat gluten, chicken fat, brewers rice, corn gluten meal, natural flavors, brewers rice flour, dried plain beet pulp, monocalcium phosphate, sodium silico aluminate, vegetable oil, fish oil, salt, psyllium seed husk, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, fructooligosaccharides, hydrolyzed yeast (source of betaglucans), _Yucca schidigera_ extract, DL-methionine, taurine, vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), biotin, D-calcium pantothenate, vitamin A acetate, niacin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid], choline chloride, trace minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, manganese proteinate, ferrous sulfate, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, copper proteinate], glucosamine hydrochloride, marigold extract (_Tagetes erecta_ L.), L-lysine, carotene, chondroitin sulfate, rosemary extract, preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid.
Calorie Content
This diet contains 3667 kilocalories of metabolizable energy (ME) per kilogram or 352 kilocalories ME per cup on an as fed basis (calculated).


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Fromm gold large breed puppy - highly recommend it! All my pups grew real nice good weights, coats, energy and stools never had issues on their food. As adults I either add dehydrated or Raw patties to up the protein, eggs, plain yogurt , goats milk to keep their food exciting!


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

The blue one has corn as its' first ingredient, the german shepherd puppy one has Chicken Meal as a first ingredient.
The GSD puppy specific one is a little better, but I think there are better choices than Royal Canin. I. put myine on Fromm Gold


----------



## Awah_Maxo (Feb 8, 2020)

Damicodric said:


> Try Victor Hero Canine for your GSD and be done w the marketing BS - as politely as I can say it.
> 
> Best of luck to you and your pup.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!


----------

